# Any interest in these 64MB plans?



## concerto49 (Jul 3, 2013)

Considering releasing these 64MB OpenVZ VPS plans. Looking for feedback. If popular, will push them out in a couple of hours. Location will be Los Angeles (MultaCOM).

 

1 CPU (E5-2630L)

64MB RAM / 32MB VSwap

5GB RAID10 HDD (SSD-Cache)

200GB Bandwidth @ Gigabit

 

What would prefer: $0.75/month Paypal ONLY or $7/year Paypal / Payza / 2checkout

 

Any other suggestions?

 

Any interest in Buffalo, New York based plans also?


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 3, 2013)

Which DC?


----------



## shovenose (Jul 3, 2013)

Generous bandwidth for the price!


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 3, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> Which DC?


We have colocated equipment in MultaCOM.


----------



## drmike (Jul 3, 2013)

GIgabit  

I'd like to see more monthly bandwidth.

$7/year?  Sounds good to me.  Count me in.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 3, 2013)

I'd love the $.75/month plan.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 3, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> Location will be Los Angeles.


Nice offer, wrong location.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 3, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> GIgabit
> 
> I'd like to see more monthly bandwidth.
> 
> $7/year?  Sounds good to me.  Count me in.


Thanks, might look at bw.



bcarlsonmedia said:


> I'd love the $.75/month plan.


Unfortunately the fees are too high with Payza / 2Checkout for that pricing. Paypal works.

Might put some up at Buffalo, New York too if people are interested.


----------



## drmike (Jul 3, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> Might put some up at Buffalo, New York too if people are interested.


Stop it   Buffalo, is that mandatory that all adherents of the low end must offer services out of there? 

Ahh, just being a crank.  $7/year is hard to complain about


----------



## Tux (Jul 3, 2013)

I feel that $.75/month would easily get eaten by fees.

$7/year in Texas, and I'll likely stab at it.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 3, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Stop it   Buffalo, is that mandatory that all adherents of the low end must offer services out of there?
> 
> Ahh, just being a crank.  $7/year is hard to complain about


Wasn't my original intention. Have reasons to put out these plans in LA. Just someone asked about other locations.


----------



## Tux (Jul 3, 2013)

Dup post :$


----------



## johnlth93 (Jul 3, 2013)

I would be interested if it's in LA as you said.

Gonna put some static page website on there with some of my empty domain


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 3, 2013)

Get these setup!!!


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 3, 2013)

johnlth93 said:


> I would be interested if it's in LA as you said.
> 
> Gonna put some static page website on there with some of my empty domain


It is. Feel free to try our looking glass at http://ca.lg.cloudshards.net


----------



## Asim (Jul 4, 2013)

Im interested


----------



## juan (Jul 4, 2013)

Good ping from the PH, I'll definitely have one.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 4, 2013)

They're out. Will be posting an offer on VPSBoard later. Otherwise PM for link. Thanks!


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 4, 2013)

Tux said:


> I feel that $.75/month would easily get eaten by fees.


That'd what I thought when I saw it. Typical Paypal fees are like what 3% + $0.30 + a 1% cross border fee if customer is outside of your country


----------



## johnlth93 (Jul 4, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> They're out. Will be posting an offer on VPSBoard later. Otherwise PM for link. Thanks!


What about the 96mb plan that you mentioned on LET?

You're adding both 64mb and 96mb plan? or just the 64mb?


----------



## Asim (Jul 4, 2013)

johnlth93 said:


> What about the 96mb plan that you mentioned on LET?
> 
> You're adding both 64mb and 96mb plan? or just the 64mb?


is 96MB coming? Ok, lets wait to see the specs of that


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 4, 2013)

johnlth93 said:


> What about the 96mb plan that you mentioned on LET?
> 
> You're adding both 64mb and 96mb plan? or just the 64mb?


I never mentioned it. AS we discounted our official 128MB plan to $11/year for a limited time, there won't be a 96MB for a while.

I believe I mentioned a 32MB plan?


----------



## Steven F (Jul 4, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> That'd what I thought when I saw it. Typical Paypal fees are like what 3% + $0.30 + a 1% cross border fee if customer is outside of your country


PayPal has a special fee for micro payments*. It's 5% and $.05. It evens out at $12.

*Requires a secondary, separate PayPal account that will always be charged at this rate no matter what the payment is.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 4, 2013)

Virtuol said:


> PayPal has a special fee for micro payments*. It's 5% and $.05. It evens out at $12.
> 
> *Requires a secondary, separate PayPal account that will always be charged at this rate no matter what the payment is.


Which requires another instance of WHMCS etc too. Guess how long it takes to recover the cost of a separate WHMCS on such plans?


----------

